# fan dBA



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

wit dBA on fans..is the higher the louder? or opposite?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

a higher dba level is louder


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

oo alright..thanks


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Plus 33dBA I would say is getting loud - not below that.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

ok..since 33dba is loud..around 42dbs is quiet?


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

As pharoah was saying, the higher the number is, the louder it gets. :wink:
For average case fans, 33dB plus is getting loud and 42dB is very loud for me :sayno:


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

If your worried about the loudness of your fans, try looking at bigger fans. 120mm fans can push more air at lower revolutions, which allows for a quieter fan. I personally think fans around 24 dB are getting loud, but I've been told I have somewhat sensative ears.


----------



## JP198780 (Dec 29, 2006)

yeah..i would lean toward you have very sensitive ears lol..

that should be rather quiet


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

Scythe S-Flex 120mm :wink:


----------

